# Portal Do Host Selects Limestone Networks as its Dedicated Hosting Provider



## LimestoneNetworks (Jun 30, 2015)

_[SIZE=12pt]Large Brazil oriented hosting community chooses dedicated servers from Limestone Networks.    [/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=12pt]  [/SIZE]_

[SIZE=12pt]Dallas, Texas. June 30, 2015. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*Limestone Networks*, a leading provider of on-demand, dedicated and cloud hosting services, announced today that Portal Do Host, the largest Portuguese speaking web hosting community, has selected Limestone Networks to host its substantial and active community of hosting professionals.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Since 2009, Portal Do Host has been a prominent source of hosting insight and interaction. Portal Do Host chose Limestone Networks to host their high volume website, with over 9000 members and numerous daily visitors, because LSN provides great links to Brazil, solid service and support and has the hardware and redundancy necessary to ensure high availability. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]“I went with Limestone Networks because they're a trusted name in the hosting industry. They provide excellent support and connectivity to Brazil," said Angelica Costa Portal Do Host Founder. "My members are hosting professionals and are entitled to a quality experience while navigating my site.” [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Limestone Networks is thrilled to be supplying dedicated hosting services to this popular hosting community and believes this will further strengthen its reach into the Brazilian reseller hosting market. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Felipe Fleury, Latin American Account Manager for Limestone Networks commented, "After conferring with Angelica concerning the migration, I determined that a dual Intel dedicated server would best meet her needs and provide for future growth. I’m excited that we’re hosting Brazil’s #1 web hosting forum, and I look forward to further opportunities to connect with Portuguese speaking hosting professionals.”[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]About Limestone Networks [/SIZE]*

[SIZE=12pt]Limestone Networks is a leading provider of on-demand dedicated and cloud hosting services. LSN has an advanced data center which includes multi-layered security, N+1 and 2N redundancy and premium bandwidth carriers. Limestone Networks features an industry-leading reseller program, robust client management portal and end-user panel, global content delivery network, with 24/7 passionate support. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]For more information concerning this partnership, or any other cloud or dedicated hosting related inquiries, contact an Account Specialist.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]### [/SIZE]


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jun 30, 2015)

I mean, I am happy you guys are able to expand your business, but I see no reason for this 'Industry News'.  You going to let us know every time you take on a new customer? 

In reality this is more of an advertisement than industry news anyways.  Its just bragging about the programs you have, the fact you have a new customer and they are excited to work with you seems moot to the point of this posting.  Next time, have something actually exciting to advertise when you post so I don't feel like it was a waste of my time to read.

Cheers!


----------



## LimestoneNetworks (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks for weighing in with your expert opinion on "hosting industry news." I'm glad to finally be free of the daily hassle of posting new customer announcements here. Whew... Much appreciated!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 30, 2015)

Considering the lack of community involvement, I tend to agree with TLB on this one.  Just blatant advertising, not news.  I hope their clients get more professional responses from the support teams, as marketing clearly has the Fabozo bug.


----------



## drmike (Jun 30, 2015)

I am indifferent to these drive-bys.  Only call them that based on the prior posts by OP which were similar press piece dumps.

That said, all companies wishing to be in business must market themselves.  That includes buying advertising as well as free methods like this.

I don't want to discourage participation by being mean just cause.  Nor do I want to see drive bys and others taking notice and emulating such.

Is it news?  Yes, but in the narrow sideband that really touches on advertising.  Yes likely others similarly have done so in the Industry News area.

Now come on back and participate some


----------



## joepie91 (Jun 30, 2015)

Blatant advertising, not news. This is of the "sponsored story" caliber - dress it up as if it were groundbreaking news that concerns everybody, when really nobody needs to know it.

Let's keep this kind of crap on WHT, not VPSBoard. This is primarily a community, not a marketplace. There doesn't need to be advertising plastered on every goddamn corner.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 30, 2015)

LimestoneNetworks said:


> Thanks for weighing in with your expert opinion on "hosting industry news." I'm glad to finally be free of the daily hassle of posting new customer announcements here. Whew... Much appreciated!


A sarcastic reply from a provider to a potential customer doesn't exactly inspire confidence.


----------



## Dillybob (Jun 30, 2015)

TheLinuxBug said:


> I mean, I am happy you guys are able to expand your business, but I see no reason for this 'Industry News'.  You going to let us know every time you take on a new customer?
> 
> In reality this is more of an advertisement than industry news anyways.  Its just bragging about the programs you have, the fact you have a new customer and they are excited to work with you seems moot to the point of this posting.  Next time, have something actually exciting to advertise when you post so I don't feel like it was a waste of my time to read.
> 
> Cheers!


I disagree.

To be fair: '_[SIZE=12pt]Large Brazil oriented hosting community chooses dedicated servers from Limestone Networks.   '[/SIZE]_

They chose new dedicated servers (PLURAL) for a new location. Seems efficient for an announcement. Just be happy we don't have to see any GVH type announcements here.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 30, 2015)

It would be an efficient announcement if said hosting community had made it.  This is shameless, tactless advertising.


----------



## RLT (Jun 30, 2015)

I read the title as an non English speaker asking if hosts select Limestone networks.


Oh and Tyler if you look at history if he managed to annoy a couple of people with his reply. A couple of dozen looked at his site for not putting up with crap.


----------



## LimestoneNetworks (Jun 30, 2015)

Gentlemen, please excuse my previous response. I'll take your comments into consideration when posting announcements in the future.


----------



## Dillybob (Jun 30, 2015)

Aldryic C said:


> It would be an efficient announcement if said hosting community had made it.  This is shameless, tactless advertising.


Oh, I read the announcement wrong then. Yeah limestoneNetworks it's not even your company getting the ACTUAL SERVERS. What the fuck LOL.

Edit: I thought you ACQUIRED new dedicated servers to be housed by your company.


----------

